# Fading background picture



## pothound (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi All
Looking to achieve something like this:
http://www.fundulagoon.com/

Is this only possible in Flash or could I use anything else? 

Just realised, that it is not a very good example. Will try to explain.

Have TWO pictures and ONE text.

The two pictures should fade in/fade out
The text should stay

Was not successful in searching google....

Thanks!


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

That's possible in flash. You'd need 2 layers, one with the text on it, the other with the pictures. Have the layer with the text on it on top and do all your animations on the 2nd (bottom) layer. 

Have a look at masking (i think, bit rusty on my flash at the moment), that should help you achieve the effect in the example you provided. 

If you need any more suggestions, please post back.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you may also be able to do it with animated gifs but it would require alot of work and the file could be too large for a webpage.. 

Also check out swishmax. Its a much cheaper version of flash and it will do what you want.


----------



## pothound (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi Jack Sparrow and sobeit666

thanks for your replies. i know it can be done with flash and i do have flash. but the customer asked if there was an other possibility.

suddenly felt like "did i miss some invention"? :grin:

but as you two agree, it can only be done in flash or otherwise be very complicated and not looking good, i will tell my customer to do it in flash or leave it.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Oh, I somehow missed that part :grin: I'm sure there are other ways to do it, just in my experience, flash is probably the best way to go.


----------



## b72077 (Nov 25, 2007)

Flash, or animated gif. You could make the gif very small, then maybe use the img tag to stretch it. Then you would need to use layers to put the text on top. Might work. Keep trying. I'd be wanting to know how you did it.


----------



## pothound (Oct 31, 2007)

The customer just decided not to do it that way :grin:

@all,
thanks for inputs and help.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Use Javascript...


----------

